# Lookin for a head down/sneak idea



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I actually like this mount quite a bit. Any ideas on form and how/if it was modified??


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow...the Taxidermy page is apparently dead again!


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

I really don't see many full sneaks with the head down in the catalogs. I don't have many requests for the head down but the head can be altered real easy by your taxidermist to give you the look you want.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like a Matt Thompson form its in the McKenzie catalogue just did one on it only problem is the size is small . I had to build it p and make the nose longer but it is a cool pose I haven't found any other ones like it


----------

